# Pregnacare Max Asprin & Clexane



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

i have been taking Asprin, 75mg pre pregnancy, since 6 weeks I have been taking clexane 40mg per day. I have been taking omega 3 fish oil for yonks, and now take pregnance max every day, however I have only just noticed that there is a warning on the back saying if you are taking heparin not to take this, I am 12 weeks this week (awaiting official 12 week scan on Friday) and I am worried I have been taking an over the recommended dose of blood thinning drugs and supplements, I have had 6 scans, all positive with healthy growth and heartbeat but cant help but worry! I have been getting nosebleeds a lot so possibly need to reduce something, any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you being monitored closely by clinic? Have the aspirin and clexane been prescribed by them? The nosebleeds are linked to the increase in clotting time from the clexane rather than anything else. Fish oils can interact with other blood thinning drugs but do not significantly increase bleeding themselves. If you want to cut something out then I'd cut out the additional omega 3.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

Yes the clexane and asprin have been perscribed, I was taking fish oil anyway, I will cut out the fish oil for now and take it again once I taper off the clexane in a few weeks, I started getting nosebleeds as soon as i took the clexaane so I am sure its just this, and they have been monitoring me but I haven't seen anyone for a few weeks so thought I would ask.

Thanks :-0


----------

